# Forum Argomenti di discussione Enti Locali  segretario/direttore generale - soppressione - decorrenza

## carlo.potena@tin.it

La finanziaria 2010 ha previsto (art. 2 comma 186), tra l'altro, la soppressione della figura del direttore generale, quale risparmio per compensare i minori trasferimenti statali per il triennio 2010 - 2012.
Il D.L. 13/01/2010 prevede però che le disposizioni della finanziaria di cui ai commi 184-185-186 dell'art. 2 della finanziaria ( e quindi anche la soppressione della figura del direttore generale) abbiano decorrenza dal 2011 per gli enti per i quali ha luogo il rinnovo del rispettivo consiglio, con efficacia dalla data di tale rinnovo.
La domanda è : un piccolo comune (meno di 15.000 abitanti) che non deve procedere al rinnovo del consiglio (prossime elezioni nel 2013), deve sopprimere la figura del direttore generale (attualmente svolta dal segretario comunale) con decorrenza daL 01/01/2010 o dal 01/01/2011 ?

----------


## fabioalessandro

bella domanda
io credo dal 2013 come se li rottamassero
nei miei comuni nessuno ha la dirigenza
ma negli altri per l'anno 2010 pur non andando ad elezioni 
i segratari sono ancora in carica come direttori generali

----------


## carlo.potena@tin.it

> bella domanda
> io credo dal 2013 come se li rottamassero
> nei miei comuni nessuno ha la dirigenza
> ma negli altri per l'anno 2010 pur non andando ad elezioni 
> i segratari sono ancora in carica come direttori generali

  Sì, leggendo attentamente il d.l. (sempre che lo convertano così) credo che "il taglio" dei direttori generali si applicherà in occasione dei rinnovi (a partire dal 01/01/2011) dei consigli comunali.  In pratica i direttori generali cesseranno con la scadenza del mandato elettorale di chi li ha nominati. Però, se un consiglio comunale viene rinnovato nel 2010 (quindi prima del 01/01/2011), si può ancora nominare un direttore generale che resterà in carica fino al successivo rinnovo del consiglio comunale.

----------


## chiara

> Sì, leggendo attentamente il d.l. (sempre che lo convertano così) credo che "il taglio" dei direttori generali si applicherà in occasione dei rinnovi (a partire dal 01/01/2011) dei consigli comunali.  In pratica i direttori generali cesseranno con la scadenza del mandato elettorale di chi li ha nominati. Però, se un consiglio comunale viene rinnovato nel 2010 (quindi prima del 01/01/2011), si può ancora nominare un direttore generale che resterà in carica fino al successivo rinnovo del consiglio comunale.

  si, è cosi....deve valere il principio simul stabunt simul cadent....i direttori generali seguono la sorte dei sindaci....per cui chi vota quest'anno è avvantaggiato...può stare tranquillo per i prossimi 5 anni....anche se nel frattempo diventa legge il ddl calderoli che abolisce la figura del DG nei comuni con più di 65000 abitanti....

----------

